# Chieftain Solar Panel



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

How can I check my solar panel is working? I was talking to a neighbour who has a newish Scout and he mentioned that his panel had not been turned on. His dealer did something with the control panel over the door to switch it on and his panel is now doing it's job. He can't remember what the dealer did!! Any ideas, please?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

A quick check would be to see what you battery voltage is.

If it is above 12.6 volts when off mains with no load during day light I would say it is working.

Richard...;


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

What control unit do you have? Is it a Sargent and, if so, what number - eg Sargent EC 400.

If it is the above you can see the degree of charge by scrolling the yellow switch until the solar power is option is selected. Then you can see the level of charge. You will need to do this in daylight of course. At this time of year mine only shows a charge of around an average of 1 amp.

I wonder whether your friend was turning the power on above the door and selecting the leisure battery option. Whether this is relevant might depend on how the solar panel has been wired into his system. I don't think it is necessary for you to do anything if you have a Sargent unit as the charge from the solar panel is automatically directed to the leisure battery (I think). 

At this point someone with your motorhome and control unit should be able to help but first let us know what system you have..


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

It's a Sargent EC325.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

According to this here - http://sargentshop.co.uk/EC325-Power-Supply-Unit - the unit has an inbuilt regulator. So somwhere on the panel there must be a way of seeing how the charge (if any) is working.

You can also download the manual for this unit from the Sargent site so there should be instructions somewhere.


----------



## sirgraham (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi i think that if you scroll down to where it tells you how mutch current it is drawing from your battery if there is a + sign then it is charging but i am sure that sargent will tell you if you ring them
Sir Graham


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I notice on a later thread that Sargent have intervened. They are members here. 

If you have not resolved your problem I suggest that you either PM Sargent or re-post your querie under a heading that includes Sargent's name such as "Sargent Regulator and Solar Panel Charge." 

They should pick up on this and answer your question definitively.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

According to my manual. if you scroll down on the Sargent panel (same one as you) to Battery Current, then this display shows the current (in amps) being drawn from or charged into the selected battery.
+ symbol indicates battery being charged
- symbol battery is being discharged".

Therefore if you are not on EHU and everything is switched off and the panel shows a + charge, then I presume that this must be coming from the solar panel. If not, you have discovered a new form of energy supply!


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorted. I re-calibrated the device and now the display registers +1amp in the sun which I think is pretty good for this time of year. Many thanks.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Bacchus, sorry that we are a bit late, if you need any further help please let us know. 

If you need to discuss the measurement and calibration then please give us a call 01482 678981

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------

